# I found a baby pigeon



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

I found a pigeon. It have all the feathers but cant fly . It is looking tired . It is not eating or drinking anything. Please help. What to feed him ? and how to feed him . please help


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
Thanks for your care and concern for this bird.
Can you pls post a pic of him to estimate his age and so to tell what should his feed be?
Where did you find him?

You will find this site very informative:

http://pigeonrescue.co.uk/

Also, these are the basic steps to save a pigeon's life:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Once you have stabilized the bird, follow this link on hand/force feeding it peas. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm*


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

Actually my neighbor found this pigeon near his college. Please reply quickly I think the bird is about 6 to 7 weeks old . I am having a hard time trying to post tye pic. Some kind of problem keep arising when i upload the pics


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If 6- 7 weeks old he should be eating by his own. If lesser may be not weaned and parents were feeding when your friend got him. 
How is his poop? Pictures would be really helpful of bird and his poop. You can try uploading them on a third party sites and paste a link here. 
If he isn't eating, you can feed him defrosted frozen peas thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature around 30 peas three times a day. Peas have good moisture in it so additional water won't be needed. Go through the link skyeking has pasted on how to do it. 
If he is sick and have some other issue, pls write us back.


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you . Should i remove the pea's seed cover before feeding the bird?( By seed cover I meant that transparent cover outside the pea )
Should I Feed the baby whole peas even if they are bigger than normal?
I will try to post the pic soon


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb....1073741825.100004473695218&refid=17&__tn__=E

go to this url and u can find the pic


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

No, you don't need to remove skin before feeding him. He is grown enough to eat peas.
Though he should be weaned by now, may be not completely weaned and lost as sometimes they start flying and leave the nest while still on parents and forget the way home.I have seen one such case from a nest in my own home.
Well, feed him peas as advised and monitor if he poops well.
Do you notice any sign of sickness like fluffed up, dull etc.?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How the peas are bigger than normal?
If you are getting fresh peas , cook them on low flame till they become soft and then feed one by one.
If frozen ( as in India , we get from "Green Valley" or "mother dairy" ), thaw them first and get their temperature normal from in and outside both.


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. He looks a little dull. However when iI try to feed him he is energetic and jumps away from me


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you aren't able to feed him , wrap him in a towel and then feed.
See some videos on youtube of holding pigeons. Usually they are being handled by keeping their legs backwards and when you hold him like this, wrap a towel around him letting the feet in backward position only and so to block his wing and feet movements. 
Now put him in your lap and do it like below:

If you need to feed peas/corns to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 30 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.
Remember frozen defrosted peas/corns should be thawed under hot water to make them warm/normal from in and outside both. Never give hot/cold stuff to any bird. 

These video links will help you further to understand the process on how to do it but the bird isn't on lap in them, still these will prove helpful on how to do it. In one video peanuts are being fed , the same will be applicable for peas. 

https://youtu.be/FkhpJMCzbFQ

https://youtu.be/9ZqI8idx-SQ

Hope it helps.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Dullness could be because he isn't getting anything into him and could be starving or may be he is unwell.
Try to feed him peas as advised and monitor his poop.
Look for healthy normal pigeon poops on google or post a pic of it here.


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks I Fed him about 30 peas 2 times now. I have some more doubts . Should I feed boiled or raw peas?? Should I just make the peas warm and feed him?? How much water should I give him? Should I feed water myself or will it drink itself??


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you have fresh green peas, cook them with a little water at low flame till they are soft.
If you have defrosted frozen green peas in a packet which are refrigerated ,take out some and thaw them as directed in previous post. Keep rest of them in freezer and take out again when needed.

Which one do you have in your state? We have both of them in U.P.
Where do you belong?

P.S: Remember I am talking about green peas not yellow dried peas.


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

I am Feeding it green peas. 
Please let me know how to make it drink water.
Should i feed it water using an ink filler or will it drink itself?

His poop has the same colour of the peas


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

NO. Don't ever make him drink like that. They aspirate easily and aspiration is fatal.
If you give him green peas, these have good moisture in them, you don't need to give additional water then.
You can keep a bowl of water in front of him all the time though, he will try to drink when he feels like.
When he grows up and start eating seeds, then the water is necessary. For practice we dip their beaks in a crock of water (not above the nostrils) and let them sip in. In a few times, they start drinking.

Well, how is the little fella?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Which green peas? fresh or defrosted?
Fresh should be cooked a little first as advised.


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

well he is looking healthy. 
I use fresh peas and i cook them untill they are soft.
what seeds will it eat itself when it is old to eat ?


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

Help!!
He is strugling when I feed him peas. When I Kept Some wheat next to him ,it seems that he is pecking it.(Grains all around him, I don't know if he ate it or just running over them)
I don't know what to do?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Feed him peas until you aren't sure of him eating enough . If he fights, wrap him in a towel and then feed. 
Place a bowl of mixed grains close to him, whatever you get. In India they love to eat Millet (bajra). I mix grains like wheat, barley (jau), Millet, rice (small amount), lentils (masoor ki daal without shell), mustard seeds, canary bird seed, peas, corns etc. They usually prefer small seeds when young. 
Keep a water bowl also as advised earlier and keep a bowl of mixed grains to make him learn eating on his own. In the meantime, keep feeding him peas until he learns to eat and weans on seeds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How's the bird now?


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

He is looking healthy


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is he eating/drinking on his own yet?


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

No he is not drinking or eating .after i feed him peas . he is strugling like something is stuck in his throat. after a minute he shakes himself and spits 4 or 5 peas.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How many peas did you feed him? sometimes they regurgitate and vomit out if swallowed more than needed.


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

i fed him 30 peas.


----------



## crufloxshow (Mar 21, 2016)

Nevermind. He is dead


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's sad. Earlier you said he looked healthy and then he went downhill. 
He probably had some crop blockage but then the poop shouldn't be normal. 
Well, I am so sorry to know about him but thank you for you tried and the reward is with God. May he reward you for this good deed.


----------

